# New bunny Finley



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Meet the newest member to the bunny shed 

I had actually gone with the intention of adopting a hamster, but somehow ended up with this little guy instead  He's very similar to my last bun Arran who died about 7 weeks ago now.

Finley ended up for adoption after his owners decided to move and didn't want to take him too!  He's about 5 months old, didn't last very long, did he? Thankfully, he is quite a laid back friendly little chap. He's also a good hay eater which is good, usually when I adopt buns they have never seen the stuff!























































He's going to go and get his vaccination once he's settled then hopefully neutering next month!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Awww he's a cutie, is he a Himalayan ? Sorry I'm not very good with colouring/breeds. I had a Himalayan when I was younger called Dandelion


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

He's lovely!
Seal Point is one of my favourite colours.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he's a stunner!!! Reminds me of my rescue bunny, Marley.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Faerie's dad was a Seal Point -


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How can anyone have given him up.....lucky you! He's gorgeous


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable:001_wub:


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

He is a sweet little thing


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he's stunning


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Aww , I was thinking seal point too. Absolutely gorgeous. Hows Faerie doing now MerlinsMum?


----------

